# Indian Bridal Fashion



## Mina (Sep 9, 2006)

http://jang.com.pk/thenews/jan2006-weekly/nos-29-01-2006/fashion/images/p10.jpg

http://jang.com.pk/thenews/jan2006-weekly/nos-29-01-2006/fashion/images/p7.jpg

http://jang.com.pk/thenews/jan2006-weekly/nos-29-01-2006/fashion/images/p6.jpg


----------



## Maja (Sep 9, 2006)

Those fabrics are to die for! OMG! Absolutely gorgeous! I can't even choose a favourite! *drooling*


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 9, 2006)

oh, my god! those are so beautiful! thanks for posting!


----------



## LilDee (Sep 9, 2006)

wow! those bridal outfits are stunning!! i love them!


----------



## pieced (Sep 9, 2006)

2 &amp; 6 are my favorites, they are beautiful...


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 9, 2006)

Beautiful...!

Did you notice their bodies? They are not "starving", lol They look healthy


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Sep 9, 2006)

I would so wear the last one its hot ..and the one with thew blur top and gold/green sari and blue jwelery thats hot


----------



## Anika_1 (Sep 9, 2006)

bet u those gorgeous saris/lehengas cost THOUSANDS of pounds!!!


----------



## magosienne (Sep 10, 2006)

those clothes are amazing, so much colors


----------



## Satin (Sep 10, 2006)

Amazing and truly gorgeous!!!


----------



## janetsbreeze (Sep 10, 2006)

just beautiful!


----------



## sweet_touch (Sep 10, 2006)

really stunning


----------



## chic_chica (Sep 11, 2006)

They are really beautiful.


----------



## goddess13 (Sep 11, 2006)

OMG, they are so beautiful!!! The fabrics are just stunning and the models are gorgeous! Thank you for sharing


----------



## blondie36 (Sep 11, 2006)

i love the third picture the red and silver one


----------



## mehrunissa (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm in love with the color combinations for the 4th and 10th outfits - so unique. Thanks for the pics, Miranhat.


----------



## blackmettalic (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for posting! Indian women have it right. Wedding dresses/apparel should be vibrant and beautiful. Let's face it no matter how many swaravski crystals you put on a white dress, it is still a boring white dress. I can't wait for my best frieind to get married because she is Indian, which means I have an excuse to wear a cute sari!


----------



## Elisabeth (Sep 11, 2006)

What beautiful dresses!!! And welcome Back!!!! I hope you had a great time at the wedding!!!

Oh gosh, now these pictures make me want to have an Indian wedding!


----------



## melpaganlibran (Sep 11, 2006)

the dresses are exquisite! thanks for this fascinating post. the favorites are the 6th and the next to very last dress. gorgeous! and yes I do love how the women look healthy and radiant. I say modeling companies draft them as models and cease the unrealistic proportions of the women they "usually" hire. Much props!


----------



## Leony (Sep 15, 2006)

Gorgeous, thanks for sharing Mina!


----------



## Mina (Sep 15, 2006)

Your Welcome Girls!

Yes they are very colorful..i can't wait to post mine bro's pics. it's just so many pics i have...for 5 days wedding. hopefully i will post it soon.


----------



## bindishop (Jan 7, 2014)

I Love those. They are So Stunning....

Thanks for Lovely Post.


----------

